# Madeleine L'Engle



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

*Madeleine L\'Engle*

Is anyone familiar with the works of Madeleine L'Engle? 

I read _Wrinkle in Time_ as a child and loved it. The movie version just came out last year, but I haven't seen it. 

After my conversion I had occasion to read _Many Waters_ (re: time travel to the days before Noah's Flood). She specializes in science fiction often sprinkled with Biblical allusions. 

I read an interview of her that stated she is a lifelong member of the Episcopal Church and rejects the idea that the Bible is historically accurate but considers it to be great literature. 

Anyone else have a critique or comment to share on her works?

http://www.madeleinelengle.com/

[Edited on 18-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## ARStager (Jan 18, 2005)

I read her _Walking on Water: Reflections on (Something like God and Art)_, back in my more artsy fartsy days. 

Her big thing on that is that we're called to be "co-creators". I remember it being interesting then, but I think that by now I'd find it extremely speculative and wishy-washy...and mostly unbiblical. But I'll have to revisit it and tell you what I think.

My wife (the delinquent that she is) has been "borrowing" _Wrinkle_ from the Library for, oh...4 and a half years now.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2005)

Although she has good literature, she denies that David existed, because...well, just because


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2006)

From an OPC book review of _Battle to Destroy Truth: Unveiling a Trail of Deception_ by Claris Van Kuiken:



> Claris van Kuiken"”who is now a member of the OPC (Palos Heights, Chicago)"”was a lifelong member of the CRC. As an alert, covenant keeping mother, she became concerned about uncritical acceptance of New Age heresy in the Christian Schools, and even her own church. It was not that she wanted to draw up a list of forbidden books. Far from it. But what she objected to was the fact that books promoting deadly heresy were being classified as Christian. So she went to work to alert the office-bearers of her church to this fact. And it was right there that the frustrations began.
> 
> The office-bearers of her church"”relying on "œexpert" testimony, rather than their own careful reading of the material"”declared the writings of Madeleine L´Engle to be Christian. This was a devastating blow in the face of the facts as she had come to know them from her own careful reading of this New Age writer. But though she was "œdown" she was not "œout." No, she"”with others"”took the matter to the classis. And the classis (Chicago South) fully agreed with her assessment. Here is what the classis said:
> 
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Jun 1, 2006)

Her fantasy is competent --she has some good ideas. Still, I wouldn't rank her higher than Ursula K. LeGuin, who as far as I know is a total unbeliever. I think she has a good imagination, and like most competent fantasy writers there is some truth palpitating in her books.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2006)

Andrew, thanks for digging up that book review.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think I've ever read her works. I had some uneasiness about her from what I'd seen from the "covers", but now the light has shined upon her deeds. Thanks for the post, Andrew.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Her fantasy is competent --she has some good ideas. Still, I wouldn't rank her higher than Ursula K. LeGuin, who as far as I know is a total unbeliever. I think she has a good imagination, and like most competent fantasy writers there is some truth palpitating in her books.



Ursula LeGuin??? Oh, isn't that the truth! I read _The Dispossesed_ a few years ago, and I was even more confused when I finished it than I was curious before I cracked open the first page.

She is one unregenerate lady, and certainly needs one of  because she is lost in darkness.


----------



## weinhold (Jul 16, 2006)

L'Engle has a special place in my heart as an author who inspired my imagination at an early age.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 16, 2006)

I've actually seen LeGuin at readings and she was gracious enough to help me edit a poem I was working on at the time. I also was unregenerate and have since destroyed the poem because the material was heretical, however, I remember her kindness to an aspiring writer. She isn't getting any younger either. I should pray for her.


----------

